# open up and say awwwwww



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That's a pissed off eel.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

AWESOME!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i darew u to stick urweanie in bobme u wont..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

One cool eel!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

con man said:


> i darew u to stick urweanie in bobme u wont..


WTF?! Where did that come from









Nice pics Rafiki







The first guy is just so Madonna-like. "Strike a pose _and Vogue_"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

con man said:


> i darew u to stick urweanie in bobme u wont..


 If you need help, there's plenty of 0-800 hotlines to take care of your issues







Don't post that crap here please...



> The first guy is just so Madonna-like. "_Strike a pose and Vogue_"


That's what you get when girls keep fish


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

The first pics owns







are those beauties yours?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that cuda is gettin big


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

elduro said:


> The first pics owns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes they are..thanks guys for the kind words..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

How big is that morray Raf?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> How big is that morray Raf?


 about three feet


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very cool fish pack! When that cuda gets bigger id be a lil worried sticking my arm in there.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet shots.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

awsome pics


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

NICE ASS PICS!!!!


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Those eels are insane







My lfs just got 2 of em in recently...Amazing how thick they get and how their mouth always seems to stay open appearing as if they are on the prowl 24/7


----------

